# Doflamingo vs Zoro.



## Extravlad (Nov 23, 2014)

Parasite restricted.
Full knowledge on both side.
At the start I though Doffy would win this matchup  high difficulty, but after the last chapter, it can probably go either way.
I'd say it's 55/45 in favor of Doffy now, maybe even closer.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 23, 2014)

Doflamingo low-diffs.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 23, 2014)

Doflamingo no diffed Sanji. Zoro won't fare that much better.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 23, 2014)

> Doflamingo no diffed Sanji. Zoro won't fare that much better.


Zoro is a LOT stronger than Sanji at this point it's pathetic to keep denying it when Zoro didn't get no diffed by Fujitora himself.
Also Doffy no diffed Sanji because of parasite, now that it's restricted he doesn't have any hax move to stop Zoro from using his full strength

Zoro is more durable than Doffy, his offensive power is probably higher Doffy is faster though and might have a better haki



> Doflamingo low-diffs.


Nonsense.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro can't solo this one, not even with full knowledge and Parasite restricted.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 23, 2014)

At this point, Law is stronger than either Luffy or Zoro, but he still needed to bait Doflamingo into the recent attack that occurred. Plot aside, Doffy can low-diff any Supernova with his full arsenal unrestricted.

And Zoro did absolutely nothing to Fujitora; he can't scratch top tiers. 
Where is that coming from?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro not defeating flamingo yet.

There was numerous abilities at law's disposal to get that opening on flamino especially with his DF.


----------



## Luke (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, if we assume that Law and Luffy will, as a team, defeat Doflamingo with around extremely high difficulty, then it's safe to say that Zoro himself, who isn't as strong as either Luffy or Law (but still relatively close to them in power), could only push Doflamingo to medium difficulty at best. 

There is no possible way Zoro would push Doflamingo to high difficulty. Simply wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Tenma (Nov 23, 2014)

Posting in an Extrafag thread.

Doflamingo mid-diffs.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 23, 2014)

> At this point, Law is stronger than either Luffy or Zoro, but he still needed to bait Doflamingo into the recent attack that occurred. Plot aside, Doffy can low-diff any Supernova with his full arsenal unrestricted.


Law is weaker than both Zoro and Luffy his feats are inferior, his hype is worse and he's less talented.



> Zoro not defeating flamingo yet.


I know the point of this thread is to discuss the difficulty Zoro can give to Doffy with parasite restricted.



> Well, if we assume that Law and Luffy will, as a team, defeat Doflamingo with around extremely high difficulty, then it's safe to say that Zoro himself, who isn't as strong as either Luffy or Law (but still relatively close to them in power), could only push Doflamingo to medium difficulty at best.


Law and Luffy aren't fighting as a team and Trebol is still there to help Doffy.
Also Law isn't fighting at his best, he was ehausted in the first place.


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 23, 2014)

Doflamingo wins with around mid-high difficulty(closer to mid)


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 23, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> *Law is weaker than both Zoro and Luffy* his feats are inferior, his hype is worse and he's less talented.
> 
> 
> I know the point of this thread is to discuss the difficulty Zoro can give to Doffy with parasite restricted.
> ...




Can't you see how badly Luffy is being smacked around (with little to no use of his strings)
What makes you think Zoro would fare any better? Doflamingo makes 2 clones and gangbangs him.
Mid diff at worst.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 23, 2014)

Posting in a Extravlad thread.

Zoro get the Luffy treatment


----------



## monkey d ace (Nov 23, 2014)

DD low/mid diff


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 23, 2014)

> Can't you see how badly Luffy is being smacked around (with little to no use of his strings)
> What makes you think Zoro would fare any better? Doflamingo makes 2 clones and gangbangs him.
> Mid diff at worst.


Classic Oda PIS, Luffy is always getting smacked by the main antagonist then he go bloodlusted and beat the shit out of him
Zoro is more durable than Doffy, he can deal with strings with his swords, his offensive power is probably as good if not better than Doffy's and just as lethal.
Doflamingo has the advantage in term of speed and haki but it won't be an easy fight for him, if Fujitora is pushed back by a weak slash then Doffy better dodge Ashura or he's going to die.


----------



## monkey d ace (Nov 23, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Classic Oda PIS, Luffy is always getting smacked by the main antagonist then he go bloodlusted and beat the shit out of him
> Zoro is more durable than Doffy, he can deal with strings with his swords, his offensive power is probably as good if not better than Doffy's and just as lethal.
> Doflamingo has the advantage in term of *speed* and *haki* but it won't be an easy fight for him, if Fujitora is pushed back by a weak slash then Doffy better dodge Ashura or he's going to die.


i'm surprised u didn't give these to zoro too


----------



## Ruse (Nov 23, 2014)

Doffy trolls with black knight combo.


----------



## Orca (Nov 23, 2014)

Doffy wins. Wouldn't be any easy fight though.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 23, 2014)

Doflamingo would likely win with high, possibly extreme difficulty with the use of Parasite barred, but it's hard to say since we haven't actually seen it used yet against Luffy and Law and so we don't know exactly how big of a hurdle it will be for Luffy to overcome and if he can overcome it by himself.


----------



## Magician (Nov 23, 2014)

Doflamingo wins mid diff.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 23, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> At this point, *Law is stronger than either Luffy* or Zoro, but he still needed to bait Doflamingo into the recent attack that occurred. Plot aside, Doffy can low-diff any Supernova with his full arsenal unrestricted.
> 
> And Zoro did absolutely nothing to Fujitora; he can't scratch top tiers.
> Where is that coming from?







Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Can't you see how badly Luffy is being smacked around (with little to no use of his strings)
> What makes you think Zoro would fare any better? Doflamingo makes 2 clones and gangbangs him.
> Mid diff at worst.





Hachibi said:


> Posting in a Extravlad thread.
> 
> Zoro get the Luffy treatment





ThatBlackGuy said:


> Doffy trolls with black knight combo.



Pretending Luffy will not come back and kick Doflamingo's ass 

Man imagine this forum if EL was going on right now "OMG no way Luffy can ever beat Lucci, that guy Blueno is owning him and he's only 25% as strong"


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro is firmly vista tier now and would give doffy the fight of his life


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Nov 23, 2014)

Doflamingo no diffed Sanji with parasite, so without it and against a slightly stronger opponent in Zoro, I'd say Doflamingo wins with medium difficulty.


----------



## MrWano (Nov 23, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Doflamingo would likely win with high, possibly extreme difficulty with the use of Parasite barred, but it's hard to say since we haven't actually seen it used yet against Luffy and Law and so we don't know exactly how big of a hurdle it will be for Luffy to overcome and if he can overcome it by himself.



Do you really think Zoro can give Doffy such a good fight when the latter is at full health? Luffy doesn't seem to be able to anything to a fresh Doffy (he's getting trashed by a mere clone), yet his second in command can potentially push him to his limits? Would be interested in your reasoning.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro gets fucking stomped.


----------



## Suit (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd estimate Zoro getting mid or high-diffed with parasite restricted. Doffy's stats still prove to be pretty good without it, but it also is a lifeline for pseudo-stomps.


----------



## Suit (Nov 23, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Pretending Luffy will not come back and kick Doflamingo's ass
> 
> Man imagine this forum if EL was going on right now "OMG no way Luffy can ever beat Lucci, that guy Blueno is owning him and he's only 25% as strong"



Yeah, people ignore this shit like it never happened.

Like what the fuck, man. Oda fucks the pooch when it comes to PIS.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 23, 2014)

MrWano said:


> Do you really think Zoro can give Doffy such a good fight when the latter is at full health? *Luffy doesn't seem to be able to anything to a fresh Doffy (he's getting trashed by a mere clone)*, yet his second in command can potentially push him to his limits? Would be interested in your reasoning.



Another one 

Damn I like that emote so much.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 23, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Pretending Luffy will not come back and kick Doflamingo's ass
> 
> Man imagine this forum if EL was going on right now "OMG no way Luffy can ever beat Lucci, that guy Blueno is owning him and he's only 25% as strong"



I didn't even mention Luffy in my post


----------



## Pirao (Nov 23, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> I didn't even mention Luffy in my post



Sure, but you said Dofly trolls with blackknight combo, surely you know that Zoro is near Luffy's strength, so if he can easily stomp Zoro you're indirectly saying he can stomp Luffy too, hence my 

Didn't think I had to explain everything.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro is further from Luffy than Vergo is from DD tho.


----------



## MrWano (Nov 23, 2014)

Sure Luffy will come back and defeat Doffy, I don't disagree with that. He's just not been shown to be able to do anything to a full health Doffy on his own, and will take him down while weakened. He just isn't on his level, and that won't change through this victory, sadly.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 23, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Zoro is further from Luffy than Vergo is from DD tho.



 



MrWano said:


> Sure Luffy will come back and defeat Doffy, I don't disagree with that. He's just not been shown to be able to do anything to a full health Doffy on his own, and will take him down while weakened. He just isn't on his level, and that won't change through this victory, sadly.



Good thing Luffy is weakened himself, too, then


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Actually probably not.

Law - DD
Luffy - Trebol
Zolo - Pica

It all makes sense now.


----------



## MrWano (Nov 23, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Good thing Luffy is weakened himself, too, then



But that damage is from Doffy himself though, so it's not comparable. Or do you mean the damage prior to the fight between these our? Because I'd argue that it's no longer signifcant.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 23, 2014)

Without Parasite this fight goes to Mid diff.

Arguing with Pirao is stupid ass fuck. It's like arguing with Eric Cartman.


----------



## Sabco (Nov 23, 2014)

DD overheats the fuck out of zoro


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Arguing? I put kids to sleep for a living.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 23, 2014)

MrWano said:


> But that damage is from Doffy himself though, so it's not comparable. Or do you mean the damage prior to the fight between these our? Because I'd argue that it's no longer signifcant.



Luffy has been fighting in the colosseum and through DD's minions all day, buddy.



Dr. White said:


> Without Parasite this fight goes to Mid diff.
> 
> Arguing with Pirao is stupid ass fuck. It's like arguing with Eric Cartman.



Oh my, one of Law's bandwagoners got butthurt at hearing the truth 

So tell us, what is gonna happen then, oh wise one?



Giorno said:


> Actually probably not.
> 
> Law - DD
> Luffy - Trebol
> ...



Got to put more effort into your trolling, bud.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Trolling?

Why do you think Law's the one fighting the final villain?

Luffy can't handle DD for shit, that's why he got kicked the fuck out of the Palace.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 23, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Trolling?
> 
> Why do you think Law's the one fighting the final villain?
> 
> Luffy can't handle DD for shit, that's why he got kicked the fuck out of the Palace.



Hmmm, nope, still not good enough.

Needs more emotes, too.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe they were right, I guess Super Ignore it is.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 23, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Oh my, one of Law's bandwagoners got butthurt at hearing the truth


I've been Law's bitch since Shabody buddy. But nice try 



> So tell us, what is gonna happen then, oh wise one?


You guys are bitching about Law being OP and treated like a Stu, but you'd see nothing wrong with Luffy, who just got blitzed by Dofla and washed by "Fake Mingo", coming out of the basement and soloing? Get the fuck out of here. You're just mad because you don't like Law. It's that simple. It stupid that you let things like one personality, and traits get in the way of liking the way their character fits into the story overall.

Anywho, it's obvious that Oda is giving Law the shine now, so that when he eventually gives out from stamina issues (spanning from PH) due to his fruits side effect, Luffy is gonna need to pick up the slack. Anyone with reading comprehension should understand injection shot is some sort of debilitating move. So that last stab or "pulling of the trigger" is what's going to be Doffy's downfall. Luffy will obviously join the fight when Law is low, and perform his best to take down Dofla. But you'd be stupid to think Luffy is gonna come out by himself and solo or doing anything close to that. Luffy's only good feats vs Dofla are defending from a string attack with octo stamp, and red hawk which had more to due with shambles spatial manipulation.


----------



## Beckman (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro is not pushing Doffy to high diff in a 1v1, even without parasite.

Neighter would Luffy.

We've seen Doffy dominate Sanji with parasite and dominate Smoker without it. He also made pretty quick work of Law in their first fight, all be it with a little backup and against a Law with other priorities. But once again, he never used parasite. Now we've also seen his clone being able to keep up with Luffy.

Doffy & his clone would overwhelm Zoro without taking any serious damage or exerting himself. Zoros monsterous endurance & durability would drag it out a bit, but the outcome would be inevitable.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> I've been Law's bitch since Shabody buddy. But nice try



I'm sure.



> You guys are bitching about Law being OP and treated like a Stu, but you'd see nothing wrong with Luffy, who just got blitzed by Dofla and washed by "Fake Mingo", coming out of the basement and soloing? Get the fuck out of here. You're just mad because you don't like Law. It's that simple. It stupid that you let things like one personality, and traits get in the way of liking the way their character fits into the story overall.



Yeah, I'm clearly the one who's mad 



> *Anywho, it's obvious that Oda is giving Law the shine now, so that when he eventually gives out from stamina issues (spanning from PH) due to his fruits side effect, Luffy is gonna need to pick up the slack. Anyone with reading comprehension should understand injection shot is some sort of debilitating move. So that last stab or "pulling of the trigger" is what's going to be Doffy's downfall. Luffy will obviously join the fight when Law is low, and perform his best to take down Dofla.* But you'd be stupid to think Luffy is gonna come out by himself and solo or doing anything close to that. Luffy's only good feats vs Dofla are defending from a string attack with octo stamp, and red hawk which had more to due with shambles spatial manipulation.



And all of that is more or less what I've been saying, so what exactly are we arguing about here, then?


----------



## Ether (Nov 23, 2014)

Doffy, upper end of mid diff.
He makes another clone and the two of them proceed to defeat Zoro after some time.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 23, 2014)

MrWano said:
			
		

> Luffy doesn't seem to be able to anything to a fresh Doffy



That's your mistake. Luffy is obviously going to do quite a lot to Doflamingo when he finally gets to fight him. We've been waiting aaages for this to happen and Luffy to get a real 1v1. Oda is dragging horribly but it's going to happen soon.

Stats- and abilitywise the only thing that will really throw a wrench in Zoro's wheels is Black Knight. We've seen that Dofla's string attacks can be blocked and parried by Law who is obviously not half the close quarters swordsman powerhouse that Zoro is. It's clear that a sword is a very effective weapon for combating the Heavenly Demon and with Parasite restricted, the only major question mark is gone. I absolutely believe that Doflamingo would be pushed to high or possibly extreme difficulty in order to defeat Zoro at his full power without being allowed to use his most devastating technique. His stats aren't overwhelming and neither are his offensive string moves. Zoro is the most held back character since the timeskip and he's still styling on a High Executive. Even now we've practically only seen teasers of his true power. If Law can take care of FCS & Overheat with his sword then imagine what post-timeskip Ashura will do, and if Law can land a hit in close quarters without any teleportation tricks then it's certainly not going to be a beyond a CQC expert like Zoro's abilities. It's really only the Black Knight that works particularly heavily against Zoro since it's been shown to be so fast and effective on its own.


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 23, 2014)

I actually see Zoro performing better than what Luffy did so far. Luffy is a joker when Zoro is always serious. He reprimended him for that 2times already even(in Punk Hazard and in the current arc when he was blocked by Machwise). Luffy is so careless that he can go from having difficulties with Caesar level fighter to defeat Doflamingo. You only see Luffy's real level when he is bloodlusted, which when it will happen people will rapidely change their opinion here i think


----------



## Pirao (Nov 23, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> I actually see Zoro performing better than what Luffy did so far. Luffy is a joker when Zoro is always serious. He reprimended him for that 2times already even(in Punk Hazard and in the current arc when he was blocked by Machwise). Luffy is so careless that he can go from having difficulties with Caesar level fighter to defeat Doflamingo. *You only see Luffy's real level when he is bloodlusted, which when it will happen people will rapidely change their opinion here i think*



And these threads will become, oh so funny then


----------



## tanman (Nov 23, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Doflamingo would likely win with high, *possibly extreme difficulty* with the use of Parasite barred, but it's hard to say since we haven't actually seen it used yet against Luffy and Law and so we don't know exactly how big of a hurdle it will be for Luffy to overcome and if he can overcome it by himself.



Extreme difficulty?
We already know that Luffy isn't defeating a fresh Doflamingo, even with plot on his side. Doflamingo has already been injured, and he's already expended a huge amount of energy beating Smoker's marines, beating Smoker, unfreezing himself from Aokiji's ice, beating Sanji, beating Law, beating Luffy, putting up an island-sized meteor-cutting Birdcage, beating Luffy again, and very likely now beating Law again *all in the same day*.

And still Luffy's likely going to require extreme diff and PIS to beat him. So I have trouble envisioning how Zoro can then push a *fresh* Doflamingo to extreme difficulty. Unless you believe Zoro's technique to be somehow dominant over Dofla's (for me it's hard to imagine Zoro cutting Doflamingo's super hard to detect and ridiculously durable strings with anything less than his best moves). It seems to me Dofla has demonstrated better speed, durability, range, attack power, Haki, intelligence, and more versatile abilities (clones, parasite). Zoro probably has on par physical strength, but that's about it.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 23, 2014)

> Dofla has demonstrated *better *speed, *durability*, range, attack power,


Wtf when did Doffy demonstate a such thing?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 23, 2014)

I personally don't see how restricting parasite is gonna make the fight that much harder for Doflamingo.

The only time Law seems to get the upperhand on Doffy is when he switches him with something, which is hax as hell. I feel Doflamingo would low to mid diff Zoro. It is not gonna be a harder fight then Luffy vs Chinjao.


----------



## MrWano (Nov 23, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> That's your mistake. Luffy is obviously going to do quite a lot to Doflamingo when he finally gets to fight him. We've been waiting aaages for this to happen and Luffy to get a real 1v1. Oda is dragging horribly but it's going to happen soon.
> 
> Stats- and abilitywise the only thing that will really throw a wrench in Zoro's wheels is Black Knight. We've seen that Dofla's string attacks can be blocked and parried by Law who is obviously not half the close quarters swordsman powerhouse that Zoro is. It's clear that a sword is a very effective weapon for combating the Heavenly Demon and with Parasite restricted, the only major question mark is gone. I absolutely believe that Doflamingo would be pushed to high or possibly extreme difficulty in order to defeat Zoro at his full power without being allowed to use his most devastating technique. His stats aren't overwhelming and neither are his offensive string moves. Zoro is the most held back character since the timeskip and he's still styling on a High Executive. Even now we've practically only seen teasers of his true power. If Law can take care of FCS & Overheat with his sword then imagine what post-timeskip Ashura will do, and if Law can land a hit in close quarters without any teleportation tricks then it's certainly not going to be a beyond a CQC expert like Zoro's abilities. It's really only the Black Knight that works particularly heavily against Zoro since it's been shown to be so fast and effective on its own.



Agree that Luffy will do quite a bit of work, but then again it won't be Doffy at his full potential as he's been injured by Law.  

Good explanation. Would also like to point out that Zoro is a sponge, and that Doffy's hits on Luffy (hardening kick and punch, FCS,) and Law (full blight, kick, etc, have not been devastating, so Zoro should be able to take quite a few of them, which he inevitably.

Honestly Zoro seems more impressive and  sadly also stronger than Luffy  right now anyways, and has so for a good while now, so I wouldn't have a problem with him performing better. Might partially be because Luffy has behaved particularly stupid for a while now, but still. Time to embrace it I guess.


----------



## tanman (Nov 23, 2014)

As far as using Doflamingo v Law to judge Dofla's performance against sword users, recall that Doflamingo has to maintain constant distance from Law in order to remain out of his ability's range. In closer quarters, the rapid succession of his attacks is likely significantly more difficult to counter.

Also, Law is benefiting a lot from his Dofla hate flashbacks and psyching Dofla out with the whole Will of D. thing right now. Further, the advantages that Law has gained from his ability (an ability that's perfect for fighting Dofla) are doubtlessly superior to the advantages gained from moderately superior CQC like that of Zoro.




Extravlad said:


> Wtf when did Doffy demonstate a such thing?



I don't see Zoro taking a Red Hawk to the gut and then getting right back up to dominate Luffy and Law.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 23, 2014)

tanman said:
			
		

> he's already expended a huge amount of energy beating Smoker's marines, beating Smoker, unfreezing himself from Aokiji's ice, beating Sanji, beating Law, beating Luffy, putting up an island-sized meteor-cutting Birdcage, beating Luffy again, and very likely now beating Law again all in the same day.



Stop this nonsense.

You're literally listing him _beating G-5_ as a reason why he has "expended energy" =/

Which happened YESTERDAY in-universe.

Well hey, guess what. Luffy fought a Dragon on Punk Hazard. Then he fought the guys they stole jackets from. Then he fought Caesar and suffered damage from him. Then he fought Caesar again. Then he fought Monet. Then he fought Caesar one more time. On Dress Rosa he beat Spartan. Then he fought Jean Ango and Hajrudin. After that he fought Don Chinjao and got a little beat up from that. Then he fought Cavendish. He fought a bunch of fodder up on the way to Doflamingo's throne room, where he then clashed with Doflamingo. He blasted Pica's Golem's head apart with a Grizzly Magnum. He then fought more generic fodder and Sugar's dolls on the way back to the throne room. Finally he briefly scuffled with the Black Knight in the sewer.

Gee, clearly Luffy's expended a ton of energy!

See how ridiculous it is to list a bunch of things that clearly haven't actually drained the character at all, just to artificially elongate a list of things that are trying to make it seem like he's actually weary and thus not at his real strength?



> And still Luffy's likely going to require extreme diff and PIS to beat him. So I have trouble envisioning how Zoro can then push a fresh Doflamingo to extreme difficulty.


Parasite is restricted.

Don't just ignore that. I stated in my very first post that it's hard to be sure how much of an impact the restriction actually has since we have yet to see how, and if, Luffy successfully deals with the attack. It could be a major hurdle for Luffy to overcome and so its restriction may be a big deal. Or Luffy may not actually overcome it at all, rather requiring Law's assistance from the side to stay free while he physically battles DD. Either of these extremes could happen and they would have different implications for what a restriction of the technique means in a hypothetical fight against Zoro.



> It seems to me Dofla has demonstrated better speed, durability, range, attack power, Haki, intelligence, and more versatile abilities (clones, parasite).


Speed - yes.
Durability - yes, but he gets hit, he gets cut; that's Zoro for you.
Range - yes, but they're not fighting kilometers from each other, and Doflamingo seems to prefer close quarters combat just like Zoro, so that's where I expect the fight will take place.
Attack power - no, not really.
Haki - is included in attack/defense ratings.
Intelligence - yes, but Zoro isn't a person who is easily goaded like Luffy.
Versatility - absolutely, but Parasite is restricted.

The areas Zoro would win in are IMO endurance and close-range attack power. Considering that Law, who doesn't specialize in close quarters combat anywhere near as much as Zoro does, can hold off Doflamingo's string assault and land a hit on him at close range, Zoro should be able to put up a very strong performance against Doflamingo in the same situation. Doflamingo would still have the advantage given his clone, speed and strength but when Zoro brings out his top end moves like Ashura it would push Doflamingo quite far to overcome him without being allowed to use Parasite. I can see it being mid difficulty at the absolute lowest, but much more likely high, and as the highest end estimation extreme. Depending on how the rest of the fight with Luffy and Law goes down it's even possible that Zoro could prevail but as things stand right now the victory has to be given to Doflamingo.


----------



## tanman (Nov 23, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Stop this nonsense.
> 
> You're literally listing him _beating G-5_ as a reason why he has "expended energy" =/
> 
> ...



Well, you're using a false equivalency here. Yes, the least impressive thing in the list was defeating Smoker's G5. But the list you formed for Luffy is almost exclusively feats equivalent to that lowest common denominator. 

Do you see how ridiculous it is to minimize someone's arguments by zeroing in on only one element of a list? Can you actually argue that using attacks like Birdcage, Overheat, creating clones, using Parasite on a couple hundred people including people as strong as Sanji, and fighting Luffy and Law has drained nothing from Dofla? Yes, Luffy isn't at full health, but he certainly hasn't don't nearly as much as Doflamingo. Defeating Chinjao and using a few G3 moves and using Red Hawk is about all we can actually say he's done since last healing up. Further, Luffy is a stamina monster, and I highly doubt that's the portrayal that we're going to end up having of Doflamingo. It just doesn't stack up.

If Dofla/Aokiji happened yesterday, that's my bad. I hadn't noticed/recalled a night time since that point.



Coruscation said:


> Parasite is restricted.
> 
> Don't just ignore that. I stated in my very first post that it's hard to be sure how much of an impact the restriction actually has since we have yet to see how, and if, Luffy successfully deals with the attack. It could be a major hurdle for Luffy to overcome and so its restriction may be a big deal. Or Luffy may not actually overcome it at all, rather requiring Law's assistance from the side to stay free while he physically battles DD. Either of these extremes could happen and they would have different implications for what a restriction of the technique means in a hypothetical fight against Zoro.



Right, but speculating on the mechanics of Parasite doesn't really seem productive here. We don't have an answer yet. It seems to me that the best thing to do is simply look at what Dofla has done without it.




Coruscation said:


> Attack power - no, not really.




I'll give you that on pure feats, yes Zoro appears to have comparable attack power. But considering what Doflamingo has done with casual attacks, I think he'll definitely come out on top in this department when he goes all out.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 23, 2014)

You're being just as selective by trying to claim Doflamingo is more drained than Luffy. It's a game of incredible nitpicking over something that _hasn't even been suggested to be a thing in the manga_. If either of them is drained in terms of stamina - which Oda hasn't even hinted at, and why is it so necessary to introduce elements into a fight that the author doesn't so much as imply are there? - then, unless actually indicated otherwise, it's not going to be by any meaningful amount. We literally have no clue how much, if any, DD is drained of stamina by the usage of his powers. To make a point of it and try to portray it as a significant factor in a fight is just not productive.

An exception is naturally damage clearly suffered. So far Luffy has gotten punched in the face with Hardening, kicked in the face with Hardening, sliced with strings, sliced with Bellamy's swords and stomped on by Black Knight. Doflamingo was graced by Scalpel in round 1 with Law, has taken Red Hawk and an Injection Shot. I personally expect Doflamingo to have taken more damage than Luffy by the time they start to fight and that will be a reason why Luffy will be able to beat him (in contrast to this thread's scenario, where both fighters are at full health, but Parasite is restricted). So we might be looking at something like, as a likely scenario, the following:

Doflamingo = 70% health
Luffy = 90% health
Restrictions: none.
Luffy wins with extreme difficulty.

And in the OP scenario:

Doflamingo = 100% health
Zoro = 100% health
Restrictions: Parasite.

How on earth is it strange to suggest that Zoro might succeed at giving Doflamingo high or in the best case extreme difficulty given the above circumstances? Perhaps if you consider Zoro considerably weaker than Luffy, that would make sense. But there is a very strong case indeed to be made for Zoro being very close to Luffy in power.



> Right, but speculating on the mechanics of Parasite doesn't really seem productive here.



It's pretty necessary to give an overview of reasonable expectations of the impact of Parasite to give a comprehensive answer to the OP's scenario. Whether Luffy will have to struggle against it as a part of Dof's arsenal, or if he'll find a way to deal with it and then it will become a non-issue, or if he can't deal with it and Law (or the plot) needs to help, will have important ramifications.



> I'll give you that on pure feats, yes Zoro appears to have comparable attack power. But considering what Doflamingo has done with casual attacks, I think he'll definitely come out on top in this department when he goes all out.



Neither Zoro nor Doflamingo have shown their full attack power. We do have some indications of how to judge DD; such as FCS being an attack Law can block with his hands (and Luffy with his sandals) as well as Overheat being one Law can stop dead with a firm grip on his sword. I don't know about you, but I definitely don't see Law or Luffy stopping attacks like 1080 Pound Cannon in such a way. And FCS / Overheat are certainly not "casual" attacks. They seem to be some of his primary go-to moves for fighting people on his level. I expect Doflamingo to have some real ultimate techniques up his sleeve, but I have the same expectation of Zoro's post-skip Ashura. Doflamingo is overall stronger than Zoro, but given that damage dealing capacity is, alongside endurance, Zoro's absolute strongest area, whereas DD has so much else up his sleeve and superior speed, I don't think it's unreasonable to expect Zoro to edge him out in close quarters power, seeing how that's also where Zoro really shines and DD functions pretty equally at short to very long distances.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 23, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is a LOT stronger than Sanji at this point it's pathetic to keep denying it when Zoro didn't get no diffed by Fujitora himself.
> Also Doffy no diffed Sanji because of parasite, now that it's restricted he doesn't have any hax move to stop Zoro from using his full strength
> 
> Zoro is more durable than Doffy, his offensive power is probably higher Doffy is faster though and might have a better haki
> ...





Beckman said:


> Zoro is not pushing Doffy to high diff in a 1v1, even without parasite.
> 
> Neighter would Luffy.
> 
> ...


Good post sir.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro doesn't have the feats to push dofla to High Diff. Dofla is fine with just his 5 colored string, Black Knight, and Overheat. Dofla can still use his string to restrict zoro as well just not like with Parasite where it's total control. Unless Zoro comes out of the gate with attacks like Shi Shi Son Son, 1080P, and Ashura, I don't see him pushing Dofla that far. Dofla should also have better haki than Zoro which is gonna mean alot in terms of defending and countering attacks. So while Zoro does probably have the skillset to do serious damage to Dofla, Dofla being more skilled with his String fruit overall combined with better haki and more experience leads me to believe he'd win before Zoro pushed him that far. I don't think Parasite is that much of a crutch for Dofla.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Doffy Takes this mid diff, its not like if Doffy has been depending on parasite during his fights. Zoro pushing him to extreme is just pure nonsense since when was parasite this big of a restriction?


----------



## Esdese (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro wins either high or extreme diff


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 23, 2014)

Ryuu said:


> Zoro wins either high or extreme diff



always knew never to take your Zoro posts serious


----------



## Esdese (Nov 23, 2014)

All my Zoro posts are serious


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Nov 23, 2014)

The entire arc Dofla has only used parasite twice. And both times they were unnecessary 

He used it against Sanji. Lets be honest he didn't need to he was just trying to get rid of him quickly. Then he used it on Bellamy to mess with Luffy. None of these instances was it some sort of game changer or the main reason he still dominated all of them. It is a very dangerous ability but so far he hasn't needed that trump card yet to take control of the fights

Zoro is a better matchup for Doflamingo because he uses swords, which should be more effective against the strings to counter and deliver more punishing damage. However I can't see him properly fending off two mingos at the same time, Dofla has already demonstrated superior stats and haki. Zoro could fend off one but would be wide open to sneak attacks in the form of overheat, deadly string assaults, or physical attacks which will all in one way or another lead to his defeat. It shouldn't require too much out of Dofla, medium difficulty


----------



## trance (Nov 23, 2014)

Doffy has engaged the likes of Luffy and Law, both of whom are _at least_ as powerful as Zoro and has come out looking superior in a majority of those confrontations.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 23, 2014)

Zoro gets a beat down.

Doflamingo to stronk.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 23, 2014)

tanman said:


> Extreme difficulty?
> We already know that Luffy isn't defeating a fresh Doflamingo, even with plot on his side. Doflamingo has already been injured, and he's already expended a huge amount of energy beating Smoker's marines, beating Smoker, unfreezing himself from Aokiji's ice, beating Sanji, beating Law, beating Luffy, putting up an island-sized meteor-cutting Birdcage, beating Luffy again, and very likely now beating Law again *all in the same day*.



Jinbe and Ace have enough stamina and shit to fight for 5 days


----------



## convict (Nov 23, 2014)

I would say Doflamingo takes it between mid and high difficulty. Law is an incredible beast and all, I realize this especially now after this chapter. I would like to come out and say that I have underestimated both his Haki and his physical power, but he is not stronger than Zoro from a pure swordsmanship perspective. If he can block overheat and Doflamingo's basic string strikes Zoro should be able to as well. Zoro also has a very sharp offense that Doflamingo will have to avoid. With that said, Law's incomparable lethality (relative to individuals around his level) truly aided him in this fight. He had a huge leg up with his arsenal of attacks and that is only bolstered by his supreme mobility within the room. 

Additionally, for this fight Oda made it a point to stress that Doflamingo was mentally rattled during his verbal exchange with Law after learning about the extra D in the room and that is what gave Law the opportunity to strike him. We already have seen what Doflamingo can do when not plagued by reservation. He was physically dominating Law on the bridge. He physically overpowered and borderline blitzed Luffy (granted Luffy hasn't fully gone hero mode yet) and he has these clones at his beck and call which can legitimately occupy Law's and Luffy's undivided attention by themselves for limited periods. How will Zoro fight him and a clone? Also keep in mind that amidst all of what is going on in the palace Doflamingo has to be a bit distracted by the nationwide attack and control of who knows how many thousands of people across the country. He is simply on another level overall. Luffy is likely going to win a grueling uphill battle overcoming all the odds against an impaired opponent.


----------



## Sanji (Nov 23, 2014)

Tea said:


> Doflamingo no diffed Sanji. Zoro won't fare that much better.



Thank you.


----------



## Biased as Fuck (Nov 24, 2014)

Zoro gets shredded into pieces, he can't even get close enough to do shit.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 24, 2014)

Zoro has a good way to defend against Doffy's offense, and his own power and offensive is pretty high. I just can't see him going below High diff.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 24, 2014)

Zoro is the most underrated supernova.
No one can honestly deny it after reading this thread.

How is it possible to think Zoro would get low diff or even mid diff just because Sanji got owned?
Parasite is restricted
According to these people I guess an exhausted Law is a lot stronger than Zoro right?

Law wankers trying to make it sound like nobody but Law can stand up to Doffy despite Zoro's superior performance vs Fujitora.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Nov 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> *Zoro is the most underrated supernova.
> No one can honestly deny it after reading this thread.*
> 
> How is it possible to think Zoro would get low diff or even mid diff just because Sanji got owned?
> ...





You joking right?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is the most overrated supernova.
> No one can honestly deny it after reading this thread.


I agree 100%.



Extravlad said:


> How is it possible to think Zoro would get low diff or even mid diff just because Sanji got owned?


Because while Zoro is without a doubt stronger, he's not that far off from Sanji.


Extravlad said:


> Parasite is restricted


While Overheat, String Clones, and whatever other tricks he has up his sleeve are not.


Extravlad said:


> According to these people I guess an exhausted Law is a lot stronger than Zoro right?


Yes.


Extravlad said:


> Law wankers trying to make it sound like nobody but Law can stand up to Doffy despite Zoro's superior performance vs Fujitora.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 24, 2014)

> Because while Zoro is without a doubt stronger, he's not that far off from Sanji.


You got this out of your ass?
Give me a proof that Zoro isn't that far off from Sanji.
Zoro pushed back Fuji and fought back against his gravity powers.
Sanji got owned by Doffy and embarassed by Vergo.



> While Overheat, String Clones, and whatever other tricks he has up his sleeve are not.


Ashura,Daishinkan,Shi shishi sonson.
Zoro's moves are more powerful than Doffy's.



> Yes.


You are biased as fuck.
Zoro and Luffy are equal as proved in many databook we also got evidence in the manga such as their fight on whiskey peak or people mistaking Zoro for the captain of the crew.
You are telling fucking Zoro is weaker than an exhausted Law?

Get lost.


----------



## Beckman (Nov 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> You got this out of your ass?
> Give me a proof that Zoro isn't that far off from Sanji.
> Zoro pushed back Fuji and fought back against his gravity powers.
> Sanji got owned by Doffy and embarassed by Vergo.



Zoro withstanding Fujis gravity is a nice feat and all, but hardly something that puts him ahead of any other Supernova-level fighter. He then threw a surprise attack against Fuji which Fuji easily dealth with, again nothing special for someone of a Supernova level. You act like getting out of fujis gravity is much harder than getting out of Doffys strings, despite someone like Jozu failing to do so. Whenever Zoro & Sanji have faced opponents of similair level they've performed about the same with a small edge to Zoro. The gap might have widened over the timeskip but it will always stay relatively close to further flame their rivalry.



> Ashura,Daishinkan,Shi shishi sonson.
> Zoro's moves are more powerful than Doffy's.


Maybe, but Doffy is far more versitile and can basically create a 2v1 advantage. No one on Zoros level could deal with that, including Law.



> You are biased as fuck.






> Zoro and Luffy are equal as proved in many databook we also got evidence in the manga such as their fight on whiskey peak or people mistaking Zoro for the captain of the crew.
> You are telling fucking Zoro is weaker than an exhausted Law?
> 
> Get lost.



The databooks are not written by Oda, it does not contain facts that "Oda" has confirmed, it does contain information at times not revealed in the manga such as character names etc but most of the content in Databooks are put together based on knowledge from the series. It's like a guide to One Piece, all knowledge of One Piece (mainly related to characters) are gathered in this book.

Databooks often are quoted to have "confirmed" something which only turns out wrong later, it is because they are just data we already know simplified or wrapped up for the sake of simplification.

The Green databook for example "confirmed" that Sabo was dead, which is wierd as I'm fairly sure I just saw him in the manga.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> You got this out of your ass?
> Give me a proof that Zoro isn't that far off from Sanji.


You should read a manga called One Piece, it's a great series.

EDIT: Also, read what Beckman said, he probably did a much better job than I did.


Extravlad said:


> Zoro pushed back Fuji and fought back against his gravity powers.


Issho sent him down a rabbit hole, Zoro was coughing up blood, and the Admiral was deliberately holding back on him. Later on, we saw Issho humiliate Sabo (an opponent far stronger than Zoro), even though Issho was still holding back, and he was under restrictions (can't use his gravity to its full power without causing mass destruction). If Issho actually were serious, Zoro would be dead right now, and without too much effort.


Extravlad said:


> Sanji got owned by Doffy and embarassed by Vergo.


Zoro wouldn't fare that much better either.


Extravlad said:


> Ashura,Daishinkan,Shi shishi sonson.
> Zoro's moves are more powerful than Doffy's.



Pica down yet?


Extravlad said:


> You are biased as fuck.
> Zoro and Luffy are equal as proved in many databook we also got evidence in the manga such as their fight on whiskey peak or people mistaking Zoro for the captain of the crew.
> You are telling fucking Zoro is weaker than an exhausted Law?


Yup. And it's pretty sad Law is stronger than Zoro despite the latter training with the WGS for two years.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 24, 2014)

> Zoro withstanding Fujis gravity is a nice feat and all, but hardly something that puts him ahead of any other Supernova-level fighter. He then threw a surprise attack against Fuji which Fuji easily dealth with, again nothing special for someone of a Supernova level. You act like getting out of fujis gravity is much harder than getting out of Doffys strings, despite someone like Jozu failing to do so. Whenever Zoro & Sanji have faced opponents of similair level they've performed about the same with a small edge to Zoro. The gap might have widened over the timeskip but it will always stay relatively close to further flame their rivalry.


Do you realize that Sanji was trained by Ivankov the fodder while Zoro spent 2 years with a Yonko lvl fighter?
The gap between Zoro and Sanji is a lot bigger than it was preskip.
And you are downplaying Zoro's feat even Doflamingo didn't manage to make Fuji move with his kick while a weak flying slash pushed him back it is a good feat.
Fuji even praised Zoro's strength calling his attack "ferocious".
Then Zoro was once again seen clashing with Fuji a few chapter laters having no trouble to hold his own.
What has Law done that even come close to this? Doflamingo is a lot weaker than Fuji, and cutting through a meteor with a hax DF isn't anything special.



> Maybe, but Doffy is far more versitile and can basically create a 2v1 advantage. No one on Zoros level could deal with that, including Law.


Doffy's clones are easy to deal with once you know the trick.



> The databooks are not written by Oda, it does not contain facts that "Oda" has confirmed, it does contain information at times not revealed in the manga such as character names etc but most of the content in Databooks are put together based on knowledge from the series -- it's like a guide to One Piece, all knowledge of One Piece (mainly related to characters) are gathered in this book.


Yes they are, at least approved by Oda since most of the new world captain names come from the databooks. Same thing for the characters original design all those things come from Oda 
The green databook said Sabo was dead to not spoil us it has NOTHING to do with powerlevels.



> You should read a manga called One Piece, it's a great series.


I'm you know a lot about the taiwainese version of it, you know the one where Sanji is actually equal to Zoro.



> Issho sent him down a rabbit hole, Zoro was coughing up blood, and the Admiral was deliberately holding back on him. Later on, we saw Issho humiliate Sabo (an opponent far stronger than Zoro), even though Issho was still holding back, and he was under restrictions (can't use his gravity to its full power without causing mass destruction). If Issho actually were serious, Zoro would be dead right now, and without too much effort.


Issho was deliberately holding? Sure and Zoro was try harding right? He used a weak slash and it still pushed back Fujitora.
Zoro took barely no damage from Fuji's gravity.

Then Zoro clashed with Fujitora once again several chapters later and he (again) had no trouble hold his own.



> Zoro wouldn't fare that much better either.


Zoro would have killed Vergo.
Zoro would give at least high diff to Doffy.



> Yup. And it's pretty sad Law is stronger than Zoro despite the latter training with the WGS for two years.


Zoro > Law


----------



## Firo (Nov 24, 2014)

But  high diff? Fuckin absurd.


----------



## Firo (Nov 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Well since Zoro didn't get shit on over and over it's obvious that Law has better durability feats.



And its funny because you cant counter with feats. You'll just do the same thing you always do. Talk out of your ass.


----------



## Firo (Nov 24, 2014)

Cant keep hanging on to them Thriller Bark feats bruh. Shit isnt even remotely impressive anymore.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you even know what powerscaling is


----------



## Firo (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah... Powerscaling is inconsistent as fuck nor does it help you here.


----------



## Firo (Nov 24, 2014)

Also, Its funny. You want to use powerscaling for this, but then use feats to show how the gap between Zoro and Sanji  has widened.


The gap in your mouth is still wider tho.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 24, 2014)

Lmao there is evidence of the gap between Sanji and Zoro being a lot bigger than it was in the past.
Zoro would beat Sanji with the end of mid difficulty as of right now.


----------



## Firo (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh  no.. But powerscaling....


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Lmao there is evidence of the gap between Sanji and Zoro being a lot bigger than it was in the past.
> *Zoro would beat Sanji with the end of mid difficulty as of right now.*



Disgusting

Discuss Luffy vs Sanji with the biggest Luffy wankers, they'll admit Sanji will push him to high diff or higher.

Discuss the same thing with Zoro wankers and you'll be disgusted.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ridiculous



*Spoiler*: __ 



Contemptible




*Spoiler*: __ 



Preposterous


----------



## Suit (Nov 24, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Disgusting
> 
> Discuss Luffy vs Sanji with the biggest Luffy wankers, they'll admit Sanji will push him to high diff or higher.



I can attest to this as quite possibly the biggest Luffy fanboy in the OPA.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 24, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Disgusting
> 
> Discuss Luffy vs Sanji with the biggest Luffy wankers, they'll admit Sanji will push him to high diff or higher.
> 
> ...



The real answer is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Low Diff


----------



## SsjAzn (Nov 25, 2014)

Doflamingo with high difficulty.


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 25, 2014)

Zoro would certainly lose, but he'd do better against Doffy than Luffy did against Doffy's clone.
Luffy's performance since the timeskip has been utterly pathetic.


----------



## kidgogeta (Nov 25, 2014)

Without parasite Doflamingo hasn't shown the offensive power to put Zoro down.Hell, he can't even put Law down atm despite Law being heavily injured prior, and I put Law 1 or 2 tiers below Zoro in terms of endurance. Doffy isn't tanking a Lion Song either. I say Zoro extreme difficulty but decisive victory. It's too early in the new world still.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 25, 2014)

Doflamingo loses because I don't like him

Zoro is my favourite character he wins everything man

**


----------



## Sanji (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys no need to kick a delusional horse.

That's how it goes right?


----------



## Firo (Nov 25, 2014)

Tell em to eat shit Johnny.


----------



## Rob (Nov 25, 2014)

Zoro obveeuslee


----------



## IceColdLikeAokiji (Nov 26, 2014)

Zoro wins extreme difficulty. He is on a different level to the Strawhat Pirates right now, Sanji is far away from Zoro.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Nov 28, 2014)

Either way extreme difficulty.

Zoro is the better fighter and packs more power in his attacks.
however, Dolflamingo is more versatile, lethal, and may have better haki.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Nov 28, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Disgusting
> 
> Discuss Luffy vs Sanji with the biggest Luffy wankers, they'll admit Sanji will push him to high diff or higher.




I dunno man. In my head its kinda like the Chinjao situation. If they are fighting normally then Sanji can push Luffy a hell of a lot further then Chinjao did. But at the same time, Sanji says shit about Ace or seriously threatens the crew then Luffy can end the fight on a whim when he pulls out the big boy moves. 

If that's high difficulty then sure.

As for this thread. Zoro doesnt have what it takes to push Joker to High-Diff.


----------



## Amol (Nov 28, 2014)

DD wins with Mid(high) difficulty.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 28, 2014)

DD wins low - Mid diff. Low diff based on what I have seen so far, Mid diff based on where Zoro should be given the Meta.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 28, 2014)

As of the latest chapters, Doflamingo overpowered Law and took his arm even without Parasite, not too long after taking a free Red Hawk from Luffy. I really don't see Zoro pushing him past low or low/mid diff.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 28, 2014)

I get cancer everytime someone suggest that the guy who's gonna loses to Luffy can beat Zoro with low difficulty.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Nov 28, 2014)

Doflamingo overpowered a Law who has been through a lot shit this Arc. I was surprised that the he even lasted as long as he did to be honest.
And lets be real here guys, its pretty obvious Luffy will defeat Doffy, yeah it will probably be an extreme diff. fight for Luffy but Doflamingo will be defeated. 

So, I don't see how this is anywhere near a low diff. fight for Doflamingo when he will fall to Luffy, who Zoro is pretty close to. 
Also, Zoro specialises in CoA on top of his insane endurance and his fighting style is also matches quite well with the Stringman.

Anyway, Doflamingo wins with midd difficulty, although in a year or two when the dust settles I wouldn't be surprised if this was an extreme diff fight for Doflamingo imo.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Nov 28, 2014)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Doflamingo overpowered a Law who has been through a lot shit this Arc. I was surprised that the he even lasted as long as he did to be honest.
> And lets be real here guys, its pretty obvious Luffy will defeat Doffy, yeah it will probably be an extreme diff. fight for Luffy but Doflamingo will be defeated.
> 
> So, I don't see how this is anywhere near a low diff. fight for Doflamingo when he will fall to Luffy, who Zoro is pretty close to.
> ...



Wano Arc Zoro should be steadily above Dolflamingo and end of Wano Arc Zoro should be a whole tier above him.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 28, 2014)

Jeep Brah said:


> Wano Arc Zoro should be steadily above Dolflamingo and end of Wano Arc Zoro should be a whole tier above him.



Is that you, Extravlad?


----------



## Jeep Brah (Nov 28, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Is that you, Extravlad?



Do you think Zoro is suddenly going to shoot up to Yonkou tier?

By the end of Wano the strawhats will be facing a Yonkou next arc.

If Luffy and his right hand man aren't by then approaching low top tier statue they'd have no chance Of winning against a damn Yonkou.
You saw how capable a yonkou first mate was, Marco was so strong to the point where he was capable of being a Yonkou captain himself.
Zoro in just two arcs from now will be competing with men of that stature.

Look at how Blackbeard solely just sent Burgees to deal with all the commotion full well knowing he'd be up against the likes of Dolflamingo in DressRosa.


These  Yonkou are so damn strong people like Dolflamingo don't even register on their radar.


And for Zoro to soon be fighting the second in command of a Yonkou crew he's got to be damn powerful, so powerful the likes of Dolflamingo will become engaging warm-ups for him.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 29, 2014)

doflamingo would win mid-high difficulty, though zoro would give alot of resistance and would never give up till he gets a hand or two cut...its just that haki difference that would drop zoro even though his endurance and vitality is way too much and can take tonnes of cuts on his body

we still haven't seen luffy or zoro fight to their best yet anyways so cant judge 100%.


----------



## maupp (Nov 29, 2014)

It's funny how some people are busy making fun of Extravland yet they are the same people saying Doflamingo low diff. It's like the pot calling the kettle black. 

You folks are just as bad as Extravlad, some even worst


----------



## Wayne With The Ism (Nov 29, 2014)

DD mid diff.


----------



## Luke (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeep Brah said:


> Marco was so strong to the point where he was capable of being a Yonkou captain himself..


----------



## Jeep Brah (Nov 29, 2014)

The gerousi strongly implied it


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 30, 2014)

TBH just because of his fighting style, i actually think Zoro stands a better chance against Doffy than Luffy does


----------



## NO (Nov 30, 2014)

I think the fact that people in this thread honestly think that Sanji and Zoro are on the same level feats-wise and portrayal-wise speaks for itself. 

Zoro is not getting low-diffed.


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 30, 2014)

Doffy so far has no diffed Sanji, Smoker, Luffy, Jozu, Atmos, and some other VAs. Only Law has done better, and he just got wrecked in the last chapter too.
Zoro has undoubtedly performed better than Sanji, Smoker, and Luffy recently, but why is it crazy to think that Zoro would get low diffed?
Other major antagonists arguably would've low diffed Zoro too, like Smoker, Croc, Enel, Asgard Moria, and Magellan.
Edit: just noticed that OP gives Zoro knowledge and restricts parasite. That should keep it from being low diff.


----------



## IceColdLikeAokiji (Dec 1, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Doffy so far has no diffed Sanji, Smoker, Luffy, Jozu, Atmos, and some other VAs. Only Law has done better, and he just got wrecked in the last chapter too.
> Zoro has undoubtedly performed better than Sanji, Smoker, and Luffy recently, but why is it crazy to think that Zoro would get low diffed?
> Other major antagonists arguably would've low diffed Zoro too, like Smoker, Croc, Enel, Asgard Moria, and Magellan.
> Edit: just noticed that OP gives Zoro knowledge and restricts parasite. That should keep it from being low diff.



Doflamingo didn't low-diff Jozu, what crack are you smoking. Jozu low-diffs Doflamingo, Jozu is a top tier while Doflamingo is only a high tier.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 1, 2014)

> why is it crazy to think that Zoro would get low


It is crazy because Doffy is just about to lose vs an one armed Law and Luffy.


----------



## barreltheif (Dec 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> It is crazy because Doffy is just about to lose vs an one armed Law and Luffy.




So far, Law and Luffy used a clever strategy and Luffy hit Doffy with a finisher. It did almost no damage. Then Doffy handcuffed Luffy and had his clone handle Luffy for several chapters while he dismembered Law.
In other words, Doffy is currently low/mid diffing Law and Luffy together. So why is it crazy for him to low diff Zoro?

Look at previous major antagonists. They're always much stronger than Luffy and Zoro. Crocodile low diffed Luffy and would've low diffed Zoro. Enel did low diff Zoro. Luffy would've gotten low diffed by Lucci if it weren't for gears. Asgard Moria and Oars each would've low diffed Zoro. Magellan would've low diffed Zoro (though ultimately he didn't lose to Luffy). I'm not saying that Doffy would low diff Zoro. But why is it _crazy _to think that Doffy - the most significant and hyped antagonist so far - would do just as well as the previous major antagonists?


----------



## barreltheif (Dec 1, 2014)

IceColdLikeAokiji said:


> Doflamingo didn't low-diff Jozu, what crack are you smoking. Jozu low-diffs Doflamingo, Jozu is a top tier while Doflamingo is only a high tier.




I go by manga facts.



Or do you not like the phrase "low diffed"? I could have said that Doffy humiliated Jozu, or that he used him as a stool, or that he completely toyed with him, or whatever phrase you prefer.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 1, 2014)

The Doffy/Jozu scene is about as relevant as Caesar oneshotting Luffy or Sugar turning Kyros into a toy.



> Look at previous major antagonists. They're always much stronger than Luffy and Zoro. Crocodile low diffed Luffy and would've low diffed Zoro. Enel did low diff Zoro. Luffy would've gotten low diffed by Lucci if it weren't for gears. Asgard Moria and Oars each would've low diffed Zoro. Magellan would've low diffed Zoro (though ultimately he didn't lose to Luffy). Why should Doffy - the most significant and hyped antagonist so far - be any different?


Crocodile,Lucci and Moria wouldn't have mid diffed Zoro.
Asgard Moria is different, the fool lost to himself.
The only antagonist that could have (and did) low diff Zoro had logia ingangibility and was only beaten because he ran into his natural enemy.

There is no excuses for Doflamingo, Trebol is on his side he has full knowledge of law's powers.
Atm he's pretty healthy and Law already lost an arm.


----------



## barreltheif (Dec 1, 2014)

> Crocodile,Lucci and Moria wouldn't have mid diffed Zoro.
> Asgard Moria is different, the fool lost to himself.
> The only antagonist that could have (and did) low diff Zoro had logia ingangibility and was only beaten because he ran into his natural enemy.




I know they wouldn't mid diff Zoro. That's why I said they would low diff him.
Asgard Moria and Oars would've low diffed Zoro. Zoro had access to seastone against Enel and still got no diffed. Lucci would've low diffed pre gears Luffy, who was equal to Zoro.
Croc initially no diffed Luffy. Then when Luffy had the advantage of intel and prep, Croc mid diffed him and won as soon as he got serious. Why would Zoro do better?

Normally, Luffy is only strong enough to give low diff to saga antagonists before he has his big fight with them.




> There is no excuses for Doflamingo, Trebol is on his side he has full knowledge of law's powers.
> Atm he's pretty healthy and Law already lost an arm.




Exactly. Doffy is basically uninjured, and Law has already lost an arm, while Luffy got handcuffed and struggled for several chapters against a clone. Doflamingo is low diffing them, just like saga antagonists can usually do to Luffy. Why is it crazy to think that Zoro alone would do no better than Luffy and Law together are currently doing?


----------

